# New Guy areas of interest



## CharlieB (Dec 8, 2012)

Hi,

after joining earlier today, I thought it might be of interest to some of you what my emphasis in modelling ist.

Well, if that is the case, here we go:

As a kid I started with the probably usual assortment of wwii items, later focusing a bit of the German Navy during that time.

After doing some cold war stuff in later years (mostly Sovjet Navy) and with the advent of the world wide web (and all the new ways to shop) I saw the need to specialize, as you cannot buy everything that is out there (as much as you might want to).

So, since then, I am concentrating on

a) *1/20* F1 race cars, with as much detailing I can afford (restrictioins beeing: Money wanting to spend on after market stuff, eye sight to use it)

... and - probably of mor interest to you ...

b)* 1/72* (federal) German Navy aviation, mostly oob

built:
Sea King
Sea Lynx
Antlantic II
Starfighter
Sea Hawk
Gannet

stack:
Tornado
Do 28
Do 228
Choctaw
Mi 8

c) *1/48* German WWII with some detailing (mostly cockpit)
The emphasis is a bit on late war/Luft 46 models and other odd and interesting (my definition) aircraft

built:
Ar 234 Nightfighter
He 162D
He 178
Me 262 1a/U4
Me 163
Do 335 (2 seater anti ship)
Ba 349
Fi 103 Reichenberg
Fi 156
Ta 183
Fl 282

Spitfire
Yak 9
F4F

stack:
Bf 109 F
Bf 110
DFS 230
Ju 52
Fw 190/Ta 154 Mistel (START bragging - I actually won that for my participation in the 2012 Revell German Model building contest with a 1/144 German Navy Fletcher - END bragging)
Ta 152
Fw 190 A6

and also a whole bunch of figures, buildings, external stores, cars, tanks, guns etc in this scale to add to the planes.

Unfortunately that does not keep me from buying other things that catch my interest, although room for displaying is getting rather restricted - but I think I am not alone with this addiction ...

Thanks for reading!
charlieB


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 8, 2012)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## joker_86z28 (Dec 8, 2012)

Welcome, sounds like a cool collection


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 8, 2012)

Nice to have you join us. Post some photos of your models when you get some time. Would like to see what you've done.


----------



## A4K (Dec 8, 2012)

Echo that... Welcome aboard mate!


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 9, 2012)

CharlieB said:


> Hi,
> 
> Unfortunately that does not keep me from buying other things that catch my interest, although room for displaying is getting rather restricted - but I think I am not alone with this addiction ...
> 
> charlieB



Only a 'mild' addiction so far, and you are definitely not alone...


----------



## CharlieB (Dec 9, 2012)

Thanks everybody for the interest. As soon as I have figured out how to post pictures I will show you some of the "bad and ugly" that IO have produced so far.

I suppose there is no problem here to show pictures of the '33 - '45 time frame with the correct national insignias (a.k.a. swastika). As living in Germany, one has to ask .... 

Cheers 
CharlieB


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 9, 2012)

pretty much free to show what you want in that respect, here you are not limited by the same restrictions you have there, I look forward to your Luftwaffe stuff!


----------



## meatloaf109 (Dec 9, 2012)

While I understand some people's adversion to the swastika, I personally feel that a WW2 German plane without the correct markings is just wrong.
Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Njaco (Dec 9, 2012)

Welcome to the forum!! 

This link will show you how to upload a pic....

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/signature-general-pics-upload/new-how-upload-pic-33874.html


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 9, 2012)

Attaching images is easy but first make sure they are no more than about 800 pixels wide. In the Quick Reply menu, select the "Image" icon and browse for the pics you want to upload from your hard drive.

EDIT: Scratch that! Use Chris' much better explanation.


----------



## CharlieB (Dec 9, 2012)

o.k. first test for the upload, just the car pool of the airfield to be ...

(afterthought: and yes, I do realize that in the last years of the war the red&white little cart would have attracted allied planes like nobodies business - but I liked the looks)


----------



## CharlieB (Dec 9, 2012)

Fi 156 - Tamiya, Ar 234 - Revell Germany

Of most other planes I have only pictures in higher resolution. I'll try that in a bit...

Charlie B


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 9, 2012)

Very nice. I really like the Ar 234. Did you airbrush those squiggles? If so, can you describe technique, airbrush type, paint used?


----------



## CharlieB (Dec 9, 2012)

Bachem Natter -Dragon, Reichenberg -MPM


----------



## ccheese (Dec 9, 2012)

Hi Charlie (nice name !)

You may want to wander over to the Group Build section, and check out some of the stuff that's on-going. I would like to personally welcome you to the forum, and invite you to join out Group Builds. Which GB and at what time are posted in the GB thread. Presently we are having a WW-1 to WW-2 Group Build.... anything that flew in that time period is fair game. In the modelling section there is also a thread for "Start to Finish" stuff, or "Post your Models". 

Check it out..... and again, welcome...

Charles


----------



## CharlieB (Dec 9, 2012)

Crimea_River said:


> Very nice. I really like the Ar 234. Did you airbrush those squiggles? If so, can you describe technique, airbrush type, paint used?


 
Sorry, Crimea, I am really bad with airbrushes, mostly I don't get them do work right after a few times using them. Although I only had a couple of cheap ones so far.

So, nearly everything on my kits is either rattle can or brush..

Paints are Tamiya (rattle cans), some enamels and lately a lot of Revell acrylics.

CharlieB


----------



## CharlieB (Dec 9, 2012)

ccheese said:


> Hi Charlie (nice name !)
> 
> You may want to wander over to the Group Build section, and check out some of the stuff that's on-going. I would like to personally welcome you to the forum, and invite you to join out Group Builds. Which GB and at what time are posted in the GB thread. Presently we are having a WW-1 to WW-2 Group Build.... anything that flew in that time period is fair game. In the modelling section there is also a thread for "Start to Finish" stuff, or "Post your Models".
> 
> ...



Hi Charles,

thanks for the warm words. The forum already looks like a good place to be.

I'check out the group builds and will post the rest of my kits on the "post your models" link.

CharlieB


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 9, 2012)

Welcome! May I suggest that instead of posting your models here, for proper respect of your wonderful work please post them in the modelling section

Modeling

either in the YOUR COMPLETED KITS or in the START TO FINISH BUILDS. As Mr. C recommends, if you have the inkling please join up for a group build.

Enjoy the forum!


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 9, 2012)

Welcome.

Nice work on the Natter!


----------



## CharlieB (Dec 10, 2012)

I moved my pictures to the "completed kits" area:

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/your-completed-kits/new-guy-areas-interest-35039.html#post964391

CharlieB


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 15, 2012)

Great looking models mate!


----------

